# San Antonio Instructors



## Blacc Dragon (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello all. I have just moved to San Antonio, and am having some difficulty finding a JKD instructor. I was hoping that someone on here would possibly know of one or some in my area.

Thank you very much,

Terry


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2009)

There are lots of FMA instructors down there--probably some know some JKDers!


----------



## Blacc Dragon (Aug 30, 2009)

arnisador said:


> There are lots of FMA instructors down there--probably some know some JKDers!



Thank you for your reply.

So far, I have only been able to find Karate, Krav Maga, TKD, and Jujitsu. I have not found any FMA instructors during my search. Maybe I am not looking in the right places.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2009)

Ask Michael Blackgrave or Joel Morales about it. They're both FMAers in S.A.


----------



## Blacc Dragon (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you very much for all of your assistance! I will contact them as soon as possible.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 30, 2009)

A couple of other FMA options are listed on the PT-GO website:

http://www.pt-go.com/training_instructors.asp


----------



## Blacc Dragon (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much for your assistance as well.


----------

